# Help with Iver Johnson



## djk123 (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone know what year Iver Johnson serial number 356455 was made? I just bought the bike in the attached pictures and I wondered if anyone knew what model it could be also. It has a New Departure Model A hub.

Any help would be great!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 10, 2014)

That's a naked head badge.  PM me your mailing address & I'll send you a backer for it.


----------



## djk123 (Jul 10, 2014)

Really? That would be fab. It does seem plain compared to others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 11, 2014)

Check out post #49 of this thread for some dating info - looks to be from the late teens or so.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-gathering-place-for-dating-IJ-bicycles/page5


----------



## Handyman (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks like a late teens model 87 Truss Bridge Roadster with a "short" (18" or 20") frame.  Nice looking bike with a great pre-1921 badge. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## djk123 (Jul 11, 2014)

Is there any possible way the paint color is original? I can't find any black paint underneath the green.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Jul 11, 2014)

That's a Post 21 badge Pete!

Has Patent info at the bottom.

Here is some light reading for ya!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...olid-A-gathering-place-for-dating-IJ-bicycles


----------



## Handyman (Jul 11, 2014)

*Iver Badge*

WOOPS!!  I looked to quickly.....................you're correct Brian.  I've been looking for a pre-21 badge and I quess it was wishful thinking.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 11, 2014)

djk123 said:


> Is there any possible way the paint color is original? I can't find any black paint underneath the green.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Check under the head badge or around the sprocket areas for original paint.




The original Iver Johnson decals are still intact on this bike. Leather saddle is in great condition.
The rear brakes are by Morrow. The overall paint appears a dull burgundy now. The areas
 around the head badge & sprocket, the color is a deep red enamel.
The handlebars, stem, seat post & pedals have " _Iver Johnson " _ stamped.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 11, 2014)

2jakes said:


> The handlebars, stem, seat post & pedals have " _Iver Johnson " _ stamped.




2jakes: Iver stamped pedals? 
Haven't seen that.  Could you post up pix? [emoji16]


----------



## Iverider (Jul 11, 2014)

Are your Iver pedals a certain brand? Please do post some detail shots! I love the paint on your bike 2Jakes. So colorful!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 11, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> 2jakes: Iver stamped pedals?
> Haven't seen that.  Could you post up pix? [emoji16]



​Correction:
The rubber pedals have "Torington" stamp



 
on the cups & cones .






*Coaster Brakes :  *_New Departure or Morrow...( mine has the Morrow )


btw:

_*Thanks...Krautwaggen !*


----------

